#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  WDS com o WOM5000

## wesleysc

Ola a todos,
Alguém ja usou o WOM5000 como repetidor. Tenho seguinte cenário:

[AP-Provedor] )))) [Cliente - CPE Wom5000 como WDS]-->CABO_Rede-->[AP-CPE WOM5000 como AP]

Alguém teria uma configuração que funcionasse nesse cenario.

----------


## rubem

Que eu saiba é só colocar o cliente com modo de operação bridge na seção rede, e cliente em wireless; e no AP como bridge em rede, e em wireless como AP auto WDS.

Ou seja, ambos bridge em rede, mas na parte de wireless o cliente como cliente, e o AP como AP auto wds.

(E lembra de mudar o IP de um deles, por default os 2 ficariam com o mesmo e você perderia acesso)

Pra passar os cabeçalhos do mac pra PPPoE e cia só com bridge e wds mesmo.

(Ah, nem precisa dizer que o AP do provedor tem que estar com WDS ativo, senão o wom5000 cliente não vai repassar cabeçalhos inteiros pra ele)

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Ola a todos,
> Alguém ja usou o WOM5000 como repetidor. Tenho seguinte cenário:
> 
> [AP-Provedor] )))) [Cliente - CPE Wom5000 como WDS]-->CABO_Rede-->[AP-CPE WOM5000 como AP]
> 
> Alguém teria uma configuração que funcionasse nesse cenario.


Olá wesleysc,

Para fazer está configuração basta configurar o primeiro como Cliente e ativar o WDS e o seguindo como AP (auto WDS) deixarei um vídeo tutorial para ilustrar melhor a ideia.

Vídeo:

----------


## wesleysc

Obrigado @*rubem* a dica do PPoE acho que resolver o meu problema. @*Int*elbras assisti os videos e esclareceram muitas outros coisas.

----------


## wesleysc

como Foi resolvido estou fechado o topico obrigado a todos.

----------

